# The NT Hangout Thread



## vanWinchester

Why isn't there one, huh? 
Well, now there is. And let's start with something very sensual in the NTs style. Here we go. Yummm! 



*PS:* Whoever spoils the NT thread will get punished with hard, cold NT feelings and worse. Hehehehe. ​


----------



## Trope

vanWinchester said:


> Why isn't there one, huh?


Because we've unofficially annexed the debate forum into our territory for just such purposes. :mellow:

To console your delicate thinker sensibilities (*snicker*), enjoy this offering of cyberpunk and Asimov.


----------



## vanWinchester

Oh yeah, I forgot that *we* also like Science and Sci-Fi. Here we go then. =P 






































And here one for the REAL nerds out there. <.<​
​


----------



## Ninja Nem

:angry: Some of us are English nerds too.


----------



## vanWinchester

Nocturne said:


> :angry: Some of us are English nerds too.


True, languages. Feel free to post language-pictures too then. =3


----------



## Antagonist




----------



## vanWinchester

Yeah, now that's what I am talking about. Nice NT humor and NT-typical pictures. Great. We need moar. =P
(Sometimes I wish we had more NTs on this forum )


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## Roland Khan

this pic is just kewl...


----------



## de l'eau salée

Oh, hai!


































Muahahah!


----------



## Antagonist

Silhouetree said:


> Oh, hai!


Die, insolent one!


----------



## Trope




----------



## de l'eau salée

Now look what you've done! You better run!


----------



## Roland Khan




----------



## Trope

Silhouetree said:


> Now look what you've done! You better run!


Much better.:wink:


----------



## Precious Stone




----------



## εmptε




----------



## de l'eau salée

Trope said:


> Much better.:wink:


Haha, I saw that coming for some reason. 

























>.



Ookami said:


>


Haha, that one made me lol .


----------



## vanWinchester

mcgooglian said:


>


*LMAO* That's PERFECT! xDD
Nothing against my *cousins*, but damn, it's so true. *grin*



Silhouetree said:


> Oh, hai!
> Muahahah!


Eeeeeew! It's cute stuff! Go and bring those to the NF thread, will ya? =P 
Or to quote one of my fellows


Antagonist said:


> Die, insolent one!





Roland787 said:


> this pic is just kewl...


Great pic, Ro! ^.~b
HAHAHA, and love the tombstone pic! Aaah, dark humor. Go NTs. xD


----------



## εmptε




----------



## vanWinchester

Oh, I think the religious one might be something many NTs can relate to. =P 

Ah, here. This fits us NTs. *grin*








​


----------



## Trope

vanWinchester said:


> Oh, I think the religious one might be something many NTs can relate to. =P
> 
> Ah, here. This fits us NTs. *grin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


The only problem I see here is that he doesn't have a ride to the convention.


----------



## vanWinchester

*LMAO* New Math, huh? =P 

And yeah, that dude sure has no ride to the con. Poor him. *grin*

Oh and here, I think I found the PERFECT beakfast for us NTs.


----------



## εmptε

*:/ I don't think being Geeky is actually a problem. He's just sad the Life Sized Deathstar didn't come with his costume *


----------



## vanWinchester

Oh. Here, this would be a typical NT thing to say / do, too. Hehe.


----------



## Nightriser

Some of these are reposts. 













































I actually have won three points in this game. :mellow:
Yes, I prey on my own kind. Yay intellectual cannibalism!


----------



## vanWinchester

Alhurriya said:


> Some of these are reposts.
> I actually have won three points in this game. :mellow:
> Yes, I prey on my own kind. Yay intellectual cannibalism!


Hahaha, damn, those are awesome, Alhurriya. :crazy:
Oh and about the cannibalism...psshhht. Don't we all do that somewhen? <_<
I mean...did you hear anything? I think I heard the wind. =P


Haha, I just found this INTJ-pic. I should make it a shirt or something.


----------



## Nightriser

vanWinchester said:


> Hahaha, damn, those are awesome, Alhurriya. :crazy:
> Oh and about the cannibalism...psshhht. Don't we all do that somewhen? <_<
> I mean...did you hear anything? I think I heard the wind. =P


Thanks. If you want more, there's Abstruse Goose (very heavy on theoretical physics and math), and I'm sure you're familiar with xkcd (which is pretty much an NT comic, written by what Ookami and I think is an INTP author). 

Also a favorite: 









In addition to Wikipedia, I love Home Page - Television Tropes & Idioms (shano is a shameless digital crack dealer) and Mind Hacks. 

Also, I have a set of supermagnets that have yet to elude the interest of any geek/nerd I've met. 
















They are awesome. roud:

This one was intriguing:








"Ever wonder what the path of a Roomba looks like as it cleans your house? It's an amazing combination of randomness and precision, as shown by this long-exposure shot.

The shot was taken by shutting off all the lights in the room for 30 minutes and taking a long exposure of the path the Roomba took while cleaning up. It's beautiful and surprising. I always assumed it worked with using some sort of grid, but that clearly isn't the case at all. [Doobybrain via The Daily What]"
Of course, appreciating this image probably isn't unique to NTs.


----------



## Roland Khan




----------



## vanWinchester

I very highly appreciate your stuff. Thanks a lot for adding to the NT thread. *bows*

On a lighter note: we really need more NTs =P
Then again...











And also...​













Oh and this is one that only true NT-Nerds will understand! o.o​








​


----------



## εmptε

*I don't really get how the Technology on is NT. It's more SP. NTs normally use and understand technology. We're dominates in* *Engineering & Computer Science.*


----------



## vanWinchester

Ookami said:


> *I don't really get how the Technology on is NT. It's more SP. NTs normally use and understand technology. We're dominates in* *Engineering & Computer Science.*


It was not my intention to always just post stuff that "fits us". Sometimes I also randomly post stuff that is "our kind of humor". Maybe you could tell from some of the other stuff. *shrug*


----------



## εmptε

*D: Oh, you want me to post my type of humor hahahahahahehehehehehehe

The Baby Died.
*


----------



## Roland Khan

din i ated it


----------



## εmptε

Roland787 said:


> din i ated it


----------



## vanWinchester

Got some more NT-Style humor I think.
Ah, those are dark, I know. forgive me, it's the NT-ness. =P


























​


----------



## thewindlistens

Alhurriya said:


> Also, I have a set of supermagnets that have yet to elude the interest of any geek/nerd I've met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are awesome. roud:


Hell yeah. I read about those, read up on niobium magnets and then went and dismantled a few old hard drives. Those magnets are _strong_, I could barely get them out and they weren't screwed in or anything.


----------



## DayLightSun

Don't read to much into this one.
The heart is only pumping the 02 in the brain.


----------



## Nightriser

thewindlistens said:


> Hell yeah. I read about those, read up on niobium magnets and then went and dismantled a few old hard drives. Those magnets are _strong_, I could barely get them out and they weren't screwed in or anything.


I have to pry them apart with fingernails. I love my supermagnets. (Btw, the ones I have are neodymium-iron-boron.)


----------



## Linesky

Ookami said:


>


You're cruel =(
_and I know where it comes from *whistles* _
;-) jk


----------

